# Viper Rip Pro C5



## sfmdesign (Nov 23, 2009)

Looking to see / hear from anyone who is currently having success with the Viper DTG and the Rip Pro C5 software. I've been using it for approximately 6 weeks now and my progress has been slow. It seems like their documentation doesn't quite match up to the software itself (or maybe it's just me). 
Any way, if your having sucess I'd like to hear from you.  Thanks.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 18, 2010)

How about someone without success? Just got C5 a week ago, and struggling to understand how to make adjustments to the underbase. previously used RiproV05 and found it quite simple. My impression is C5 is far better but have you found better instruction documantation with explanations of all these great features I cant figure out how to use?


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

C5 is different from the previous RIP manufacturer - which can make it difficult as you migrate from on to another. I would suggest that you contact your dealer and arrange for training on the software if you have not already done so. If you are a ColDesi customer we are starting online training classes for our printers and the C5 software effective next Monday - May 20. 

Once you understand the difference in settings on the C5 software you will be able to use the suprior features it includes - giving you radically more control over your underbase than the previous RIP provided.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Rockford (Jan 18, 2010)

Unfortunately I am not a Coldesi customer however my distributor here in Canada isnt fluent with C5. Can I somehow pay for online training? And become a customer


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Rockford said:


> Unfortunately I am not a Coldesi customer however my distributor here in Canada isnt fluent with C5. Can I somehow pay for online training? And become a customer


Hi Rockford,

PM me and I will hook you up with my lead tech to go over settings on the C5


----------



## ausome tshirts (Jul 18, 2013)

Don I am a coldesi customer and my wife and I are having problems with the rip. The manual is very vague on how to trouble shoot printing problems and when i call coldesie they tell me to read the manual. We are very frustrated at this point and worse we are waisting shirts and not making any money.
We can print on white and light shirts till cows come home, but a customer wants black or almost as bad the dreaded red. When we came to Tampa for training the underbase was perfect like it printed the image in white then on the next pass it did the color, sweet. We are yet to have that result. Our Viper prints a square white box then prints the image on the box, not like we saw in the demo. and the amount of ink is very thick. We have tried every undercoate setting and never has it printed like the demo we observed.
We cant give up we have way to much money invested in this business, we cant keep going either if it doesnt work. 
We need help desparatley our our business is soon to fail after only 3 months.
Rick 
ausome Tshirts


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Rick,

What type of images are you printing? Vector or raster files? Do they have a white background or a transparent background?


----------



## ausome tshirts (Jul 18, 2013)

Don, What images are the best? And we are using transparent backgrounds whenever possible?
thanks Rick


----------

